# Results USA WAMAI Pankration Championships



## socalpankration (Aug 21, 2007)

USA WAMAI PANKRATION CHAMPIONSHIPS
Aug. 11, 2007
Balboa Park Activity Center, San Diego California
226 Competitors​ 

*Men's Advanced Division Team Standings:
*1. Cobra Kai, Las Vegas
2. Subfighter MMA, Camp Pendleton
3. City Boys, Sacramento
4. Undisputed, San Diego
5. 4 Way Tie:
MACE, MCRD, San Diego
City Boxing, San Diego
AMA, Santa Barbara
American Pankration, Arizona

*INDIVIDUAL RESULTS:
*MENS ADVANCED - 52 Athletes
Finweight (8)
1. Gomez  Cobra Kai
2. Bland  City Boys
3. Shapiro  Cobra Kai
4. Ford - USMC 
Flyweight (8)
1. Wallace  Cobra Kai
2. Bresnaham  Undisputed
3. Ocampo  Ind
4. Pacheco  City Boys
Bantamweight (7)
1. Carpenter  Cobra Kai
2. Son  Subfighter MMA
3. O'Neal  AMA
4. Michels  American Jiujitsu Academy
Featherweight (5)
1. Remer  Undisputed
2. Wells  City Boxing
3. Sands  Ind
4. Kiambao  City Boys
Lightweight (3)
1. Carey  Next Generation
2. Pou  White Dragon
3. Julian  National Guard
Welterweight (6)
1. Morelo  Ind
2. Moug  Fight Club 29 Palms
3. Bollea  Cobra Kai
4. Ortega  City Boys
Middleweight (6)
1. Ramirez  Cobra Kai
2. Duran  American Pankration
3. Tiller  Subfighter MMA
4. Breier  Boxing Club
Lt. Heavyweight (4)
1. Snook  Subfighter MMA
2. Zeise  MACE
3. McCarthy  Cobra Kai
4. Carrasco  AMA
Heavyweight (5)
1. Bennin  Subfighter MMA
2. Delaet  Ind
3. Hardiman  City Boys
4. Pacheco  City Boys

MENS INTERMEDIATE - 32 Athletes
Finweight (8)
1. Sanchez  Cobra Kai
2. Bartholomae  Undisputed
3. Eastwood  Next Generation
4. Nonaco  OC Dojo
Flyweight (6)
1. Bland  City Boys
2. Flatt  Undisputed
3. Tapia  City Boys
4. Burton  Charles Gracie

Featherweight (2)
1. Diaz  IKCA
2. Calvano  Cleber
Welterweight (4)
1. Pittenger  White Dragon
2. Moug  Fight Club 29 Palms
3. Phaunrachith  Subfighter MMA
4. Tracy  Ind
Middleweight (5)
1. McCarthy  Cobra Kai
2. Seigel  AMA
3. Wells  Boxing Club
4. Lascurain  LA Fitness
Lt. Heavyweight (3)
1. McDonald  Subfighter MMA
2. Adams  Centerline
3. Lorenz  White Dragon
Heavyweight (4)
1. Johnson  Ind
2. Montelongo  New Era
3. Smavely  City Boys
4. Grieco  Undisputed

MENS BEGINNER - 62 Athletes
Finweight (4)
1. Esparza  Rojo Jiujitsu
2. Obaid  Subfighter MMA
3. Bartholomae  Ind
4. Burroughs  Ind
Flyweight (5)
1. Saller  Subfighter MMA
2. Taylor  Boxing Club
3. Flatt  Undisputed
4. Wei  Ind
Bantamweight A (5)
1. Son  Subfighter MMA
2. Denitz  AMA
3. Thomlison  LA Boxing
4. Tran  OC TKD
Bantamweight B (5)
1. Alex  Park Ridge
2. Lam  Park Ridge
3. Thomas  Subfighter MMA
4. Nathan  White Dragon
Featherweight A (5)
1. Phillips  Cobra Kai
2. Lancaster  Ind
3. Ramirez  Ind
4. Hogland  Ind
Featherweight B (5)
1. Bruce  Subfighter MMA
2. Dallas  Cobra Kai
3. Mark  Subfighter MMA
4. Shane  OC Jiujitsu
Lightweight (5)
1. Sansousie  USMC
2. Swenson  Park Ridge
3. Butler  Boxing Club
4. Ress  Ind
Welterweight (6)
1. Phaunrachith  Subfighter MMA
2. Sansousie  USMC
3. Lam  OC TKD
4. Westra  American Jiujitsu
Middleweight (8)
1. McMickle  The Compound
2. Renteria  South Hills
3. Tiller  Subfighter MMA
4. Cox  USMC
Lt. Heavyweight (6)
1. McDonald  Subfighter MMA
2. Bracamonte  Team Freestyle
3. Torres  The Compound
4. Kellener  AMA
Heavyweight (8)
1. Greico  Undisputed
2. Durum  Way of Warrior
3. Christenson  Ind
4. Dobrilovic  Ind.


WOMEN DIVISIONS - 9 Athletes
Lightweight (4)
1. Megan Anderson
2. Alex Costello 
3. Caroline
4. Teresa Wilson
Middleweight (5)
1. Jessica Boyer
2. Karina Hallinan
3. Sharon Duyer
4. Julie Zamidio


*YOUTH DIVISIONS
*JUNIOR Age 14 -17 (35 Athletes)
Flyweight Advanced (3)
1. Erik Vargas
2. Andres Torres
3. Bazzrow Domenech
Bantamweight Advanced (6)
1. Mack Chambers
2. Brandon Van Over
3. Alex Valesco
4. Nathan Faygenholtz
Featherweight Advanced (4)
1. Lorn Kirkland
2. Ian Comer
3. Sterling Beauchamp
4. Lantz Ferguson
Lightweight Beginner (3)
1. Darrin Vinsant
2. Daniel Garcia
3. Miguel Paez
Lightweight Advanced (5)
1. Julian Wray
2. Garrett Hatcher
3. Trevor Smith
4. Nicco Manocchi
Welterweight Advanced (2)
1. Christopher Pappas
2. Robert Marquez
Welterweight Beginner (3)
1. Francisco Estrada
2. Saul Renteria
3. Armando Mera
Middleweight Advanced (4)
1. Hector Arambula
2. Michael McLain
3. Raphael Smith
4. Dominick Tim
Lt. Heavyweight Advanced (2)
1. Jeremiah Esser
2. Michael Osborne
Heavyweight Advanced (3)
1. Nicholas Aguirre
2. Anthony Korach
3. Micheal Osborne


CADET  Age 11-13 (21 Athletes)
Flyweights (3)
1. Jack Bass
2. Dolan Lambert
3. Joseph Rodriguez
Lightweight (5)
1. Jessie Harcan
2. Jordan Cacioppa
3. Tanner Merrill
4. Brandon Flanel
Welterweights (6)
1. Drake Dudley
2. Colin Navickas
3. Joseph Morales
4. Nick Blatin
Middleweight (3)
1. Colin Navickas
2. Lantz Ferguson
3. Brandon Maleta
Heavyweight (4)
1. Ian Lujan
2. Jerry Contreras
3. Dakota Groth
4. Daniel Montgomery


NOVICE  Ages 8-10 (11 Athletes)
Flyweight (5)
1. Tyler Rushmore
2. Kai Kramer
3. Jesse Gabriel
4. Salvestre Mungall
Lightweight (3)
1. Wyatt Maleta
2. David Rodriguez
3. Damien Martinez
Welterweight (3)
1. Lee Pucket
2. Isaac Lujan
3. Mario Williams
ROOKIE  Under 8 (4 Athletes)
Light/Heavy (4)
1. Roman Gonzalez
2. Brent Reed
3. Haiden Gonzalez
4. Elijah Gelicien
Next Event 2nd Annual Full Bred Pankration Championships. Nov 4th Santa Ana High School. www.fightleague.org


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------

